# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Draag zorg voor je nieren! - Artikel

## Agnes574

Draag zorg voor uw nieren!

Typisch voor nieraandoeningen is dat ze bijna onopmerkelijk evolueren. Dat maakt dat de diagnose vaak pas gesteld wordt in een gevorderd stadium van de ziekte. In België kampen tussen de 250.000 en 500.000 mensen met een nierziekte, maar de meeste van die patiënten weten het niet. Toch is opsporing eenvoudig: met een stripje en een urinestaal komt men al een heel eind. 


Hoe kan een nierziekte opgespoord worden? 

Het doel is om een nierziekte zo vroeg mogelijk op te sporen, voordat ze evolueert naar chronische nierinsufficiëntie, een ernstige en ongeneeslijke aandoening die alleen behandeld kan worden met nierdialyse of een niertransplantatie. Het is belangrijk dat mensen daarvan op de hoogte zijn en dat risicopersonen een opsporingstest laten uitvoeren. 

De opsporingstest is relatief eenvoudig, hij is gebaseerd op het gebruik van een urinestrip waarmee men een aantal criteria kan testen (proteïnurie, hematurie, glycosurie, ketonurie, leucocyturie, nitriturie, pH, urinedichtheid, bilirubinurie en urobilinogenurie). 
De taak van de nieren is het elimineren van toxische afvalstoffen die aangemaakt worden door het organisme (ureum, creatinine, urinezuur). Als nieren niet functioneren zoals het hoort, gaan de stoffen zich opstapelen en het organisme beetje bij beetje vergiftigen. Deze afwijking gaat gepaard met urine waarvan de samenstelling niet normaal is. Daarom worden afwijkingen opgespoord in de urine. 

De test met de urinestrip wordt meestal aangevuld met een bloedonderzoek om de creatinewaarden in het bloed te meten. Creatine is een substantie die geproduceerd wordt door de spieren en die als alles goed gaat geëlimineerd wordt door nieren). Zo krijgt men informatie over de filtercapaciteit van de nieren. 

Ook een bloeddrukmeting is noodzakelijk. De nieren produceren hormonen, waaronder renine, die noodzakelijk zijn voor de regeling van de bloeddruk. Een te hoge bloeddruk kan wijzen op een nieraandoening. 


Wie moeten zich laten onderzoeken? 

Iedereen kan op elke leeftijd met een nieraandoening kampen, maar sommige mensen hebben een verhoogd risico: 
 Mensen met diabetes,
 hypertensiepatiënten, 
 mensen die ouder zijn dan 60 jaar,
 verwanten van patiënten met een erfelijke nieraandoening,
 mensen die een langdurige behandeling volgen en geneesmiddelen nemen die mogelijk toxisch zijn voor de nieren (lithium, sommige immunusuppressoren, bepaalde antalgica, niet steroïdale ontstekingsremmers).


Tien tips om zorg te dragen voor de nieren

1) Drink minstens een liter water verspreid over de hele dag. 
2) Vermijdt overgewicht en een te hoog cholesterolgehalte in het bloed. 
3) Beperk het gebruik van zout dat hypertensie bevordert die op zijn beurt de evolutie van de nierziekte versnelt. 
4) Doe liever niet aan zelfmedicatie. U moet weten dat niet steroïdale ontstekingsremmers zoals aspirine, toxisch kunnen zijn voor de nieren.
5) Maak geen misbruik van laxeermiddelen en diuretica. 
6) Gebruik geen producten met onduidelijke samenstelling zoals bijvoorbeeld Chinese kruiden. 
7) Wees voorzichtig met proteïnediëten die behoorlijk vermoeiend kunnen zijn voor de nieren.
8) Voorzichtigheid is ook aangewezen bij producten met jodium die gebruikt worden bij radiologische 
onderzoeken (praat erover met uw arts).
9) Zorg voor voldoende lichaamsbeweging. 
10) Rook niet. 


Voor meer informatie
Surf naar www.nierinsufficientie.be en www.fenier-fabir.net
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

